# PowerTop: Wakeup-Anzahl minimieren

## manuels

Hallo zusammen,

meine PowerTop-Ausgabe sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
  53,3% (218,6)       <interrupt> : extra timer interrupt

  31,1% (127,6)       <interrupt> : wifi0, nvidia

   6,2% ( 25,4)           firefox : futex_wait (hrtimer_wakeup)

   4,5% ( 18,6)                 X : do_setitimer (it_real_fn)

   1,0% (  4,0)              kded : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,8% (  3,4)      <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts

   0,3% (  1,2)            plasma : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,2% (  1,0)                 X : nv_start_rc_timer (nv_kern_rc_timer)

   0,2% (  1,0)    wpa_supplicant : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,2% (  1,0)     <kernel core> : cpucache_init (delayed_work_timer_fn)

   0,2% (  1,0)              kwin : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,2% (  1,0)           krunner : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,2% (  1,0)            dhcdbd : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,2% (  0,8)     <kernel core> : neigh_table_init_no_netlink (neigh_periodic_timer)

   0,1% (  0,6)           yakuake : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

```

Ich habe bereits den High-Res-Timer und Dynamic Ticks aktiviert aber die extra timer interrupt sind immer noch da.

Auch der Madwifi- (0.9.4) und Nvidia-Treiber (177.70) wachen ein bisschen zu oft auf - so richtig lange hält mein Akku nicht.

Mein System:

```
Linux roadrunner 2.6.26-tuxonice #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 28 22:29:06 CEST 2008 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Kernel-Config

Habt ihr noch Ideen woran ich drehen kann?

----------

## 69719

Vielleicht kennste das noch nicht.

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-laptop/msg_5fc30d8a01b350de72cb97be897929d7.xml

----------

## manuels

Leider schon. Hab ich auch eingebaut, bringt aber nix.

Achja, falls das interessant ist: ich nutze kein XGL oder aenliches.

----------

## manuels

Scheint nicht am nvidia-Treiber zu liegen, sondern an Madwifi-ng.

Die beiden teilen sich laut /proc/interrupts Interrupt 19. Wenn ich ath_pci und Konsorten "rausschmeisse" (entlade, kann man das sagen?) macht nvidia nur noch 10 wakups pro Sekunde.

Also bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie ich die "extra timer interrupt"- und wifi-Wakeups baendige.

----------

## manuels

Hmm, keine eine Idee?

200 Wakups bei 100% Idle sind schon lästig.

----------

## think4urs11

Hast du ein tickless system?

----------

## manuels

Wenn du damit CONFIG_NO_HZ=y meinst - ja habe ich.

Wenn nicht, muss du mir nochmal sagen was du meinst.

----------

## think4urs11

meinte ich

und die sonstigen HZ-Einstellungen? (zgrep _HZ /proc/config.gz)

----------

## manuels

```
CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

```

Die .config ist aber auch im ersten Post auch verlinkt.

Hmm, die Timer-Frequency von 250 ist schon recht nah an den 200 Wakup pro Sekunde, die PowerTop meldet.

Nur - wie kann ich die deaktivieren.

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Die .config ist aber auch im ersten Post auch verlinkt.

 

Nützt nur nichts da die Dateien bei rafb schnell wieder gelöscht werden; denkbar ungeeignet für eine Verlinkung in Forenthreads.

Evtl. wäre es (sofern du ein TFT aka 60Hz Wiederholrate hast) statt 250 besser 300 zu nehmen (da durch 60 teilbar); inwiefern das messbare Unterschiede ergibt steht auf einem anderen Blatt, hatte ich mal gelesen das dies sinnvoll wäre.

----------

## manuels

Oh, sorry. hab das ganze mal bei nopaste hingesetzt.

Werd mal mal mit 300 Hz versuchen.

----------

## manuels

hmm, hat leider nicht geklappt - ich glaub, das ist eher schlimmer geworden:

Die extra timer interrupts sind jetzt auf rund 290 gestiegen.

----------

## manuels

Bin über die Option CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ gestolpert.

Weiß wer von euch detailliert wofür die gut ist - aus der Kerneldoku werd ich nicht richtig schlau.

----------

